# new puppy Rosedale doodles



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi 
We are getting poo number 2 as you may have heard me going on about ,i just wondered if anyone on here was by coincidence getting there new puppy from Rosedale doodles very soon .we are viewing this weekend and bringing home the end of July ,i know there are a number of people getting new puppys .

Thankyou lynda xx


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure there are some Rosedale cp's on here somewhere !
Good luck with your new pup !


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

There are definitely Rosedale poos on here! Enjoy your choosing day! - it's such a special time and then you will be counting down the sleeps until you bring him/her home! x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

my friends choccy cockapoo is a rosedale cockapoo and she is beautiful with an amazing nature.I also look after a choccy boy from rosadales and know of a couple more and theyre all gorgeous! what colour are you getting xxx


----------

